# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Any way to graph chosen values when drilling up?

## Mdags

I want to have the yearly totals (when drilling from quarters to years) to be one's I already have, instead of ones calculated from the quarter data. Is there any way to make this work? I made a rough spreadsheet for the problem I've encountered. Obviously, the real data I'm working with can't be simply summed.

----------


## oeldere

With the pivot table in the green background.

See the attached file.

----------

